# Finnex mounting brackets?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The Finnex light angle is 120 degrees so it should be placed closer.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

It comes with brackets to mount the light on the tank itself. Finnex lights do not come with hanging brackets. It sounds like you want to make your own brackets here's a picture of my finnex light. I actually got this set from a member on here named beachbum2012.


----------



## andakin (May 7, 2014)

I know this doesn't apply since you're looking to hang your fixture... but I just want to rant. Finnex tank mounts SUCK! The gap isn't wide enough to fit on the black trim of my tank. Perhaps my tank dated and that theres a new standard for the width of the trim?


----------



## FwoGiZ (Apr 16, 2014)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> The Finnex light angle is 120 degrees so it should be placed closer.


 This is exactly why I need to know if they come with decent hanging brackets.. I want to build a system with pulleys so I can have the fixtures literally on the lid, but then I need to have an easy way to get em out of the way when I will be feeding/cleaning.


Greaser, isn't that just a ziptie around the fixtures?
Think I could build something solid and robust because as I'm saying, those will be moving on pulleys.


----------



## burg_78 (Sep 20, 2012)

andakin said:


> I know this doesn't apply since you're looking to hang your fixture... but I just want to rant. Finnex tank mounts SUCK! The gap isn't wide enough to fit on the black trim of my tank. Perhaps my tank dated and that theres a new standard for the width of the trim?


The inside piece of the bracket comes off on the finnex mounts so there shouldn't be any problem setting them on your tank. Just pull off the inside half of the mounts and the mount rests on the outside of the tank.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

+1 to burg_78

The stock legs are used on both rimmed and rimless tanks here. I find that backing the screws out all the way lets the legs sit squarely on the rim.


----------



## andakin (May 7, 2014)

burg_78 said:


> The inside piece of the bracket comes off on the finnex mounts so there shouldn't be any problem setting them on your tank. Just pull off the inside half of the mounts and the mount rests on the outside of the tank.


The fixture is free to slide on the track. I've had a few close calls already.


----------



## blinkin11 (Jan 29, 2014)

andakin said:


> The fixture is free to slide on the track. I've had a few close calls already.


Not trying to derail this thread but... is it a problem if the light takes a dip? I have mine on a 10g and it doesnt have a top right now (broke my versatop  ) I have mine sitting on the rims with the screws just barely touching the lip. Giving a little grip but still allowing my light to slide. 

Are you trying to say if it drops into the water it will fry?


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

andakin said:


> The fixture is free to slide on the track. I've had a few close calls already.


Same issue here, the light is great but the plastic holders I dislike them.

Michel.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

I had to modify the legs on mine because of that reason. I removed half of the foot and cut a new piece larger piece of plastic (used an index card box) to replace it. I also glued the whole thing to the fixture so the legs dont slide anymore.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Apr 16, 2014)

So they do not come with hanging brackets?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

FwoGiZ said:


> So they do not come with hanging brackets?


No. You can make one yourself with a wire clothes hanger.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Apr 16, 2014)

Ya... this is for a living room display so I'll have to figure out something neat


----------



## GoodOldDays (Mar 24, 2014)

andakin said:


> I know this doesn't apply since you're looking to hang your fixture... but I just want to rant. Finnex tank mounts SUCK! The gap isn't wide enough to fit on the black trim of my tank. Perhaps my tank dated and that theres a new standard for the width of the trim?


Lord are you ever right! They cheaped out the mounting brackets.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

GoodOldDays said:


> Lord are you ever right! They cheaped out the mounting brackets.


I ended up removing the inner half of the bracket and replaced with some plastic that I cut out of an index card box/holder. I glued that into place and then glued the whole bracket into the "track" of the fixture itself. Seems to work pretty well, as I did not trust the stock configuration to actually stay in place.


----------



## andakin (May 7, 2014)

Even if the mounts did fit properly on standard aquariums, I'd still be afraid of the fixture sliding left and right on the tracks. I might apply a quick dap of silicon to prevent it from sliding.

It's funny how it's advertised on amazon that it's designed for both large and rimless tanks.


----------



## Teddy372 (Apr 28, 2014)

burg_78 said:


> The inside piece of the bracket comes off on the finnex mounts so there shouldn't be any problem setting them on your tank. Just pull off the inside half of the mounts and the mount rests on the outside of the tank.


This sounds all good, but when you remove the inner piece and extend the brackets out far enough, there isn't much bracket left inside the grooves. Its very loose and does not have my confidence it will not come apart and end up in the tank. you cannot tighten down the screws if you remove the inner piece because it just pushes the bracket further out of the grooves. haven't read everyones posts yet but i made it to yours and its kinda a no go.


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

Any updates on this? I have the same looseness issue. I emailed finnex hoping they might have some longer brackets before I start modding the assembly


----------

